# Folding bike stand Question



## BLWNMNY (Oct 15, 2017)

I know we probably all use different variations of bike stands, some might have them mounted to the wall, work bench etc. I use a fold up version so I can put it away or move it out in the yard, my question is , What fold up stand do some of you use that you feel is sturdy enough for you for working on these old heavy bikes? What brand and model do you recommend personally that works well for you?


----------



## bairdco (Oct 15, 2017)

I have a Pedros folding stand. And it's the best I've used.

The squeezy-trigger grip is easier and faster to clamp a bike. Much better than the worm-gear screw type most stands use. It doesn't slip, and will clamp any size round tube, and most oval and oversized tubes.

I use it everyday, all day, assembling bikes at walmarts, and it'll hold 99.9% of bikes.

The clamp easily swivels to any angle, to grab a seat post, seat tube, top tube, etc.

It also has a quick release thumb button so you're not fidgeting with the release while holding onto a bike.

You can change clamp positions in seconds, so it's ideal for bike assembly work.

It has held all of my heavy ballooners with no problems. And you can adjust the position of the bike easily, even if it's partially assembled and off balance, like if you've got a heavy springer front end and you take the back wheel off, it won't slip or flip over.

Folds up about as compact as you can hope for, and I've had thousands of bikes on it (about 30-40 a day) and all the moveable parts are still tight and functional. 

So, that's my testimonial...


----------



## BLWNMNY (Oct 15, 2017)

Yeah? How is it price wise?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 15, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> Yeah? How is it price wise?




https://www.bikeman.com/CC-PEDREPSTD.html


----------



## vincev (Oct 15, 2017)

I like my Parks.stand.The legs lay flat on the floor so you are not tripping over them and it easily folds up if you need to take it down.I have had heavy motorized bike in it and it works great.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Oct 15, 2017)

vincev said:


> I like my Parks.stand.The legs lay flat on the floor so you are not tripping over them and it easily folds up if you need to take it down.I have had heavy motorized bike in it and it works great.



Which model do you have?


----------



## vincev (Oct 15, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> Which model do you have?



The 
*PCS-4-2* and a Pcs 10. I found both of them on C.L. for $50 each.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 15, 2017)

I went fairly cheap years ago and choose the Park pcs-9. Works fine and I had my 53 Phantom clamped in it for a looong time. :eek:


----------



## vincev (Oct 15, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> I went fairly cheap years ago and choose the Park pcs-9. Works fine and I had my 53 Phantom clamped in it for a looong time. :eek:
> 
> View attachment 692729



Yup I have that one and it easily handles a Phantom.


----------



## vincev (Oct 15, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> I know we probably all use different variations of bike stands, some might have them mounted to the wall, work bench etc. I use a fold up version so I can put it away or move it out in the yard, my question is , What fold up stand do some of you use that you feel is sturdy enough for you for working on these old heavy bikes? What brand and model do you recommend personally that works well for you?



Once you work from a stand you will never want to be without one again


----------



## bairdco (Oct 15, 2017)

vincev said:


> Once you work from a stand you will never want to be without one again



I agree. It's so much easier to do everything your bike requires, without flipping it over, sitting on the floor,  whatever. 

I've done motorized bikes on my pedro stand, too. It'll handle 70lbs or more without slipping.

The only complaint I have, is the top brace is aluminum. So magnetic trays don't stick.


----------



## Boris (Oct 16, 2017)

A friend of mine GAVE me an almost new Feedback Pro Elite with tool tray. Wasn't really looking for a tripod style because of the floor space required to put it up, but it folds down nice and compact so it doesn't take up very much room when stored. I just set it up outside if I need the stand to work on a bike. A well made stand that's very sturdy, and I'm happy to have it. A $250 stand for free? I sure ain't gonna kick about that.


----------



## Clark58mx (Oct 29, 2017)

I have two Park Tool PCS-4. No issues with this stand. I have even used it to help support a Whizzer, while changing the front tire.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 1, 2018)

Boris said:


> A friend of mine GAVE me an almost new Feedback Pro Elite with tool tray. Wasn't really looking for a tripod style because of the floor space required to put it up, but it folds down nice and compact so it doesn't take up very much room when stored. I just set it up outside if I need the stand to work on a bike. A well made stand that's very sturdy, and I'm happy to have it. A $250 stand for free? I sure ain't gonna kick about that.
> View attachment 693348




Those are great stands


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stezell (Jan 12, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I went fairly cheap years ago and choose the Park pcs-9. Works fine and I had my 53 Phantom clamped in it for a looong time. :eek:
> 
> View attachment 692729



I also have the PCS 9 Chris, it works great. 
Sean


----------

